# Guess-But I already know



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

More of a wood gloat- probably should be in another forum but I like the comments- Mods if you need to move-do it. dry 8 x 8 x 4 1/8 of heaven. No flaws- Not for sale at this time so do not get me in trouble by starting a line or asking. First pic with flash is probably true to color with wax scraped smooth.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 3, 2014)

plywood

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> plywood




.............. Plywood  Dern plumbers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn Mike. Nice Score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 3, 2014)

Amboyna? Redwood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 3, 2014)

redwood or madrone


----------



## Cody Killgore (Aug 3, 2014)

That's gotta be amboyna.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

Amboyna- Beautiful solid very little sap.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2014)

Holy smokes! Since it isnt for sale, how do you feel about making a donation to a needy redneck in NC?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 3, 2014)

WOW, Mike! That just might be the most amazing piece of Amboyna I've ever seen a picture of! 

I'm with Henry. Up for making a donation?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

SENC said:


> Holy smokes! Since it isnt for sale, how do you feel about making a donation to a needy redneck in NC?





Sprung said:


> WOW, Mike! That just might be the most amazing piece of Amboyna I've ever seen a picture of!
> 
> I'm with Henry. Up for making a donation?



I won't need to sell it, I figured with all of you droolin on and shorting out your keyboards- I bought stock in keyboard manf. friday- I will Be RICH!!!!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Aug 3, 2014)

For a positive genetic ID, please send it to me Mike. Oh, and I'm not responsible if it gets "lost in the mail."

No, but really, I do want that Amboyba lol. It will be my finest bowl ever!


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2014)

It is probably really pine or oak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 3, 2014)

Geeze, that is the obvious guess, I suspected a trick question. Looks like your moving to exotics.... how did you come by it, pray tell?


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2014)

Traded his buffing machine, I bet!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)

Amboyna. It's the big brother to the 6" cube I had - came from the same place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Amboyna. It's the big brother to the 6" cube I had - came from the same place.


So, you see Mike, that piece was meant for me. Send it to me and it will become my new avatar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2014)

That would make a great practice block for Mike to start turning on...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 3, 2014)

For a guy that dislikes exotics, you have a nice chunk there ! Im sure u would trade it for walnut in a heart beat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> That would make a great practice block for Mike to start turning on...




Where is the WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT smiliey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> For a guy that dislikes exotics, you have a nice chunk there ! Im sure u would trade it for walnut in a heart beat



YOU bet right- I traded for it and I got a feelin my saws will never touch it- sur is purty though!!!!!!! I do not dislike exotics- I just am allergic to the $$$$ sign attached to them!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

